# Mini Heatwave?



## LesleyL (Apr 18, 2012)

We are due to arrive in Spain for 10 days next week, staying in the Axarquia area. A friend is in Spain at the moment in the Torrevieja area and says that there is a mini heatwave going on at the moment with temps up to 40 degrees. Can't see these type of temperatures in the forecast. Is this just isolated to the Costa Blanca area??


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

LesleyL said:


> We are due to arrive in Spain for 10 days next week, staying in the Axarquia area. A friend is in Spain at the moment in the Torrevieja area and says that there is a mini heatwave going on at the moment with temps up to 40 degrees. Can't see these type of temperatures in the forecast. Is this just isolated to the Costa Blanca area??


he might have had 40º on his terrace in full sun.... officially in this area we've been getting about 30º the past couple of days

it isn't forecast to last though - much/most of the country has storms predicted for the next few days at least, or already has them


----------



## LesleyL (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks. Hope the storms are gone by the time we get there!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Looking very pleasant in Axarquia next week - mid 20s and mainly sunny.

Happy hols!

The Weather: Vélez-Málaga (Málaga) - Predicción 7 días - Tabla - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

32-33º here since week-end.'tis a bit hot for this time of year.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Around 30 here for the weekend and mid to high twenties next week. BBQ weather for us, lovely....and still having Magno con hielo.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

It's been 30 here for just about everyday for the last 3 months and Torre is just down the road from us.
This weekend though they are saying temps will drop down to low 20's and I'm not sure if it's the Gota Fria or not but isn't that due in October.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Local Spanish here said we had the Gota Fria about three weeks ago. I didn't notice it... You say you are in Alicante? The Torre I talk about is on the CDS, east of Malaga...


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Ahh, I meant Torrevieja in regards to the OP, it's only an hour away if that.
But yeah I heard that too that it happened back a few weeks ago, there was certainly downpours and storms but no accompanying cold snap.

This is my first year here so I'm not up to speed on all the weather conditions but I know it's lovely right now.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

My ex-wife used to have mini heat-waves although back in the day they called them perms....


----------



## LesleyL (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks for all your replies. Looking forward to the pleasant weather next week - has been a bit wet in the UK the last couple of days.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

LesleyL said:


> We are due to arrive in Spain for 10 days next week, staying in the Axarquia area. A friend is in Spain at the moment in the Torrevieja area and says that there is a mini heatwave going on at the moment with temps up to 40 degrees. Can't see these type of temperatures in the forecast. Is this just isolated to the Costa Blanca area??


Tuesday and Wednesday here in La Ararquia the temperature on our own weather website got to 33c.
If you type into Google, Meteo Malaga you will get a 4 day forecast for the Vinuela area.


----------



## Swerve (Jun 29, 2011)

We use Malaga wetter its German but very good and he's only a few ks from us so we can login everyday and check the webcam. There's also a link to the sierra Nevada webcams so you can check the snow if your int skiing. We also get any weather warnings emailed to us.


----------

